# Heavy horses



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone have a Clydesdale, Shire or any other type of heavy horse? Would love to see photos and hear about them.

It will probably a way into the future, when I finally have a wee bit more free time, but would love a Clydesdale or two on the farm.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a Clydie cross  I reckon he's got Friesian in him too... As he has several characteristics of the breed. But we know he's half Clydie!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not mine but owned by friends that I groom for/ help with










Bum shot only haha my plaiting work I was proud lol










Was mine Clyde x RIP jake. You showed just how fragile horses are


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

My Fav breed is Percheron though.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Thanks for the pics. He is GORGEOUS!


Thanks!!! 
This is the most recent up to date pic of him (taken today after his bath)


----------

